# Illustrator Paletten



## Human-FX (11. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich such jetzt schon seit 1 Stunde nach der Möglichkeit die Optionspalette oben in Illustrator einzublenden. Die ist standartmässig nämlich ausgeblendet. Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## helaukoenig (13. Februar 2006)

Welche Illu-Version? Welche Optionen?
Meinst du die Optionen zu den Paletten über den kleinen Pfeil nach rechts rechts oben in jeder Palette?


----------



## Human-FX (14. Februar 2006)

Illu CS.
Ich meine die Optionsleiste die man in Photoshop auch oben hat.


----------

